
The internet is enabling a community of men who want to kill women. (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/25/17279294/toronto-massacre-minassian-incels-internet-misogyny
======
grassmudhorse
Is this the right forum?

~~~
mg794613
Is this a forum? , and what do you mean by that?

